# طرق الغسل الكيمياوي لمنظومات التنافذ العكسي



## حازم سعود سلمان (30 مارس 2009)

زملائي الاعزاء انا على استعداد لاعطائكم الطرق الكيمياويه لغسل المنظومات واعادة طاقتها الانتاجيه لها اقصد خلايا التنافذ العكسي


----------



## وضاحة (31 مارس 2009)

thank you 
and we r waiting 4 your help


----------



## abue tycer (31 مارس 2009)

نحن بالانتظار لهذه المساعدة القيمة


----------



## حيدر الملاح (31 مارس 2009)

اخواني بأختصار هناك نوعين من الغسل 
الاول غسل بواسطة حامض الليمون Citric Acid بتركيز 2% ولمدة حوالي نف ساعة بفلو وضغط قليلين وهو للتخلص من الاملاح المترسبة على الاغشية 
الثاني غسل بواسطة EDTA 0,1% وذلك للتخلص من الاطيان المترسبة على الاغشية حيث في البداية يتم الغسل بالمحلول القاعدي EDTA ثم فلاشنك ثم بالحامض 
وسوف ارسل لكم انشاء الله طريقة الغسل بالتفصيل لاحقا


----------



## حازم سعود سلمان (31 مارس 2009)

عزيزي حيدر الملاح هناك طرق متعدده وهذا الذي ذكرته جزء منها لك مني شكري وتقديري


----------



## حمزة الشمري (1 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

الاخ العزيز نحن ننتظرك على احر من الجمر لتزويدنا بهذه المعلومات المهمة


----------



## علي الناصري (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز حيدر ..
طرق غسل منضومات التنافذ العكسي كثيرة ومتعددة وتكون حسب نوعية الخلايا وكذلك حسب المواد التي اثرت على كفائة الخلية , فاذا كانت الاطيان تستخدم طريقة , واذا كانت الاملاح تستخدم طريقة اخرى , واذا كان الحديد طريقة وهكذا ..
شكرا على الموضوع وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## حيدر الملاح (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز علي الناصري مشكور على الرد ممكن تبين طرق الكشف عن نوع الغسل المطلوب رجاءا


----------



## عبد العظيم الامارة (18 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء ارجو توضيح فوائد المواد الكيمياوية المضافة لوحدة ro مثل حامض h2so4 ومادة الهكسا ميتا فوسفيت ومادة الصوديوم باي سلفيت على شكل تفاعلات مع الشكر والتقدير.....


----------



## safa aldin (18 يونيو 2011)

أين مشاركتك يا أخي حازم سعود سلمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## قدوري حسين (8 يناير 2012)

نرجوا من الزميل حازم سعود ان يفيدنا بالمعلومات التي تتوفر لديه عن طرق غسل منظومات التنافذ العكسي لانه طال انتظارها ونحن ننتظرها بفارغ الصبر.


----------



## احباب الله (14 أبريل 2012)

الاخ قدوري اخونا حازم سعود لا يمتلك اي معلومه حول الغسيل ولذلك لا تنتظر شيء وابحث بمكان اخر


----------



## احمدالربيعي (12 يوليو 2012)

شكرآ


----------



## على منصورى (16 سبتمبر 2012)

الاخ حازم شوقنا للمعلومات وتركنا ارجو الا يتكرر مثل هذا التصرف من لديه معلومة ينشرها ومن لا يملك المعلومة عليه الصمت .


----------

